# Stoeger shotguns



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about the stoeger o/u shotguns?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Do a search on this forum or look in the shotgun forum. there have been a few threads about these shotguns.


----------



## duckbuster13 (May 3, 2005)

I have a stoeger 2000 semi-auto,,,bought it 2 years ago,,,,i love the thing,,very light weight,,,,jam free,,,works great,,go get one


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

aight ill have to try one thanks alot... :lol:


----------



## vcshorthair (May 4, 2005)

I have one of the side by sides and think that it is a fine little gun great for training the dogs with and killing quail


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a stoeger condor o/u just got it recentely, so far I have no complaints and I like the way it handles.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a stoeger condor o/u just got it recentely, so far I have no complaints and I like the way it handles.


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

It breaks open easy and all of that?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

It was stiff at first but the more I use it the better it gets.


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok...What one do you have?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I have the Stoeger Condor Special with the stainless reciever. 20Ga. 26" barrell and it only weighs 6.8 lb. which is a concern for me because I have a damaged right arm. I haven't hunted birds in years, but am looking forward to it this fall. Weasel73 are you in the Fargo, ND area?


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

No i live in southdakota


----------



## campmor52 (Aug 27, 2005)

I HAVE HAD A CONDOR SUPREME FOR 2 YRS AND SHOOT SKEET AND HUNT WITH IT. i LOVE IT, ITS A GREAT GUN FOR THE PRICE! TO ALL OF THOSE PEOPLE WHO SAY THAT STOEGERS ARE CRAP, THEY ARE SNOBS! A FORD WILL GET YA TO WORK WHY DRIVE OF PORSHE, FOR MY MONEY THEYRE GREAT.


----------



## willie123 (Sep 24, 2005)

i am new to this site. i know some about stoeger guns. in this is i know. they were a smaller company then they re invented the wheel so speak with a new semi auto shotgun. they got a patent on it. and the big 3 gun makers tested stoegers gun and liked it so much they came up with something similar to it. besides it smooth shooting and great handling the main difference between it and other semi's is the action. athough i do not know the exact configeration of the action i have heard it is as close to full proof and unbreakable as u can get. as far as their double guns i love them. i have a stoeger uplander 12ga s.s. they are a wonderful double gun with simplicity in mind. they are extremely reliable and pattern well. i would love to hunt birds with mine but pheasants in pa pigs will grow wings faster. i love swinging on clays with it and absolutely love deer hunting with it. currently bernelli now does all the blueing and wood work for stoeger. this means now a days the guns are much nicer in appeaance. and now stoegr has there own inter changeable chokes. i got my years ago before these changes happened. but stoeger makes a great quality firearm for a working mans price. just another oh by the way every january gun prices got up gareented 15 dollars or more. this is due to increased operating cost but mainily it casue of the anti gun anti hunting reterict we all hear about. hope that helped u out. take care


----------

